# Husqvarna 365 vs. 365 SPECIAL



## GLOBOTREE (Sep 28, 2005)

Can someone please explain the differences between these 2 saws?
I would think the Special version has a little more of something to it, but I do not know what. Are there mechanical differences?
Thanks


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Sep 28, 2005)

Is everbody stumped?


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Sep 28, 2005)

My dealer told me the 365 was open port and the special was closed port design like the 359. He said he found out by putting the piston from one in the other and the saw didn't run well. Some cutters I know that use both saws said the special feels stronger.


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Sep 29, 2005)

That is good info. 
But now I wonder what is the difference between open and closed ports? Ain't all ports open or closed at some point in the piston stroke? I have never been inside a chainsaw engine, but I have on 2-stroke dirt bike engines.


----------



## jokers (Sep 29, 2005)

Open port refers to the configuration of the transfer ports, open like a channel in the cylinder bore surface vs closed which is essentially a tube alongside the bore with an orifice that dumps into the combustion chamber.

A thumb rule is that closed port engines run stronger.

Stihl Crazy, are you sure that the 359 is a closed port design?

Russ


----------



## ehp (Sep 29, 2005)

359's are closed


----------



## jokers (Sep 29, 2005)

ehp said:


> 359's are closed



huh, never figured that would be the case although you probably told me that before and it slipped right between my ears.  

Russ


----------



## greenhobby (Oct 4, 2005)

*Is this the same for Husqvarna 45 special?*

I have the 45 special (bought new about 12 years ago). It is a tough saw. I use it for clearing some oaks in the yard. Is this unit a closed port as well? 

-greenhobby


----------



## brent denny (Oct 5, 2005)

Never heard of a 45 special. There used to be a 42 special. My neighbor had one and it was a screaming little saw. I dont know if it was closed port but the suggested no load rpm of 14,000 makes me think it was.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 5, 2005)

I can find no sign of a 45 Special in the several different IPLs on Huskys web-site.
However , I do find that the 42 was named "42 Special" from 1995-02 and onward. 

I think that the 42 was a closed port 14k rpm saw, and the 45 a slower reving open port, through their production periods, although there _were_ other changes. The 42 had higher max power output than the 45, and I think the overall quality also were better.


----------



## Mr_Brushcutter (Oct 5, 2005)

Never seen a 365 before only a 365 special, which is what i have. The thing is a mean machine i've use it to cut oak with a 20" bar and it didn't bat a eyelid. Gone through 28" wide magnolia with 20" bar on it and that didn't stop it either.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 6, 2005)

Mr_Brushcutter said:


> Never seen a 365 before only a 365 special, ......


What does your user manual say about power output?
According to the IPLs at Husky's website, the part numbers on the cylinder is different, piston is the same. It may indicate different porting, but not necessarily.

The IPLs also tell me that the "Spesial" has lateral chain tensioner, and the original 365 not. I suspect that this is the main difference, as it was with the 362 Special.


----------



## Mr_Brushcutter (Oct 6, 2005)

The special has side chain tentioning also has snap of air filter cover don't know if the orginal 365 had that. Heres some engine specs:

Cylinder displacement 65,1 cm3
Cylinder bore 48mm
Stroke 36nn
Idle speed rmp 2700
Power kW/rpm 3,4/9300

Spark plug Champion RCJ 7Y
Carb Zama C3M-EL2C/Walbro HD12B (mine has the Walbro)


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 6, 2005)

Then I think your 365 is relatively new, based on the carb.

All the other data are the same as published by Husky for the 365 from the beginning.

This seems to confirm that the main speciality of the "Spesial" is the lateral chain tensioner.


----------



## asb151 (Oct 6, 2005)

Based on some older posts (2003) another difference between the 365 and the 365 Special is the carburetor. Supposedly the 365 had a Zamas carb while the 365 Special a Walbro. Owning a new 365 Special I can confirm it has a Walbro. I do not know if the older 365 had a Zamas carb or not. It also does have the side chain tensioner.

The 365 special is a nice saw. I love it.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 7, 2005)

asb151 said:


> Based on some older posts (2003) another difference between the 365 and the 365 Special is the carburetor. Supposedly the 365 had a Zamas carb while the 365 Special a Walbro.


There are several IPLs for the Spesial on Huskys website. Only one of them (from 2002) says Walbro, the others Zama.


----------



## Mr_Brushcutter (Oct 7, 2005)

Just out of interest whats the diffrence between the Walbro and the Zama Carb?


----------



## asb151 (Oct 8, 2005)

I am not really sure of the difference. Could be any number of reasons why they switched. The new 365 specials do have a Walbro carb however.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 9, 2006)

was searching for information on converting a 365 to a 372 carb and ran across this post.

I have two 365's from the 01 model year. These were purchased new by the company I used to work for and I bought them (the pair for 400) when they were one year old. One is a regular 365 and the other is a 365 special

The special was an 01' model and the regular was an 00' even though they were purchased at the same time.

The Special has the side chain adjuster, where as the regular has the traditional adjuster in behind the dawg on the case. 

The Special has a semi transparent gas tank, whereas the regular has the regular orange non see-thru tank.

The special has a little differant angle on the front handle.

They both have the ZAMA carbs, the special is a S3M and the regular is a C3M

I was talking with my dealer and he said te 365;s are notorious for the off idle hesitation. This is from lack of fuel at the idle and midrange.

I modded the special, thinking it was better as some say it is a closed port cylinder vs open. The hesitation problem got worse, but if you ease into it, it runs very good, considerably better than stock. I upgrade the modded saw to the 372 HD air filter setup and saw no improvement in the hesitation.

I checked the numbers on the cylinder and both saws have the same part numbers, so that leads me to believe they are open port vs closed. 

This may have changed in the 02 or later model years, but this is how mine are, and they have never been touched by anyone else.

The fix for the off idle hesitation seems to be to swap in a 371/372 carb. I am heading to a used parts guy right now to swap one.


----------



## asb151 (Jan 9, 2006)

I have a 2005 model 365 special. It has a Walbro carb in it. It has no problems with off idle acceleration. That may in fact have been the fix.

Aaron


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 10, 2006)

Freakingstang said:


> ......
> I checked the numbers on the cylinder and both saws have the same part numbers, so that leads me to believe they are open port vs closed.
> .......


  
How does that add up ?????

As far as I know (by now) the main difference between the plain and Special 365 (and 362xp) is that the specials adopted some of the new features that appeared when the 372xp replaced the 371. 
The engine did not change.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 10, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> How does that add up ?????
> 
> As far as I know (by now) the main difference between the plain and Special 365 (and 362xp) is that the specials adopted some of the new features that appeared when the 372xp replaced the 371.
> The engine did not change.




I will be tearing the special apart this weekend to upgrade the parts to 372 specs.

So what was the main difference between the 371/372? I have searched and found the side chain adjuster and semi transparent tank to be the only differences.... Both 371 and 372 models had epa and non epa models in the states from at least 2000 and on. From what I can tell, the EPA models had twin rings that were thinner than the non epa single ring.

Steve


----------



## Crofter (Jan 10, 2006)

My 365 Special 01 model had open ports, Zama C3M It is a little hesistant on throttle till warm. I can set it richer on low speed jet to avoid this but then it is a bit smoldery when hot. I changed over to a 372 jug and piston and everything else is the same. The 365 transfers are a bit crude looking compared to the streamlined closed ports on the 372. No question which is cheaper to make. The 365 is a nice working saw, lots of torque but it wont wind out the way the 372 does. From the differnt parts combos it sounds like they used whichever parts they had the most of that day.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 12, 2006)

well, I tore the special apart tonight to replace the internals with the 372 stuff

I found a closed transfer quad port cylinder just as the 372, but with much smaller transfer ports.

I doubled checked the tag, and the special is an 00' model as well as the regular 365. This doesn't make sense if crofter has an 01 that was open....

Any who, I am going to do a littler modification to the closed 365 cyl and put it on the other saw in the next week or so, so I will be able to post up pics of the cylinders.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 12, 2006)

Mr_Brushcutter said:


> Just out of interest whats the diffrence between the Walbro and the Zama Carb?


Quoting my brother who handle two cycle carbs allmost every day, the Zamas are essensially Walbro copies, but with metric venturi measurements, as opposed to imperial. In corresponding models the venturi size are rounded _up_ to the closest mm from the xx/yy" of the Walbro.



Freakingstang said:


> ...I found a closed transfer quad port cylinder just as the 372, but with much smaller transfer ports.
> 
> I doubled checked the tag, and the special is an 00' model as well as the regular 365. This doesn't make sense if crofter has an 01 that was open....
> ...


For some time I have been pretty sure that the 365 engine allways had closed ports, but I don't remember the source of that info. Power rating has allways been the same 3.4 kw.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 12, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> Quoting my brother who handle two cycle carbs allmost every day, the Zamas are essensially Walbro copies, but with metric venturi as opposed to imperial. In corresponding models the venturi size are rounded _up_ to the closest mm from the xx/yy" of the Walbro.



having them side by side, they definately look very similar. 




SawTroll said:


> For some time I have been pretty sure that the 365 engine allways had closed ports, but I don't remember the source of that info.



I didn't know, but read a bunch of post that stated they were open for the 365 and closed for the special. Checked the cylinder #'s on mine and they were the same. I just assumed they were open from what everyone else was saying. I am curious about the regular 365 now.....


Steve


----------



## Freakingstang (Jul 15, 2006)

Diggin up an old post of mine...

Both of my 365's were closed port with ZAMA carbs. They were purchased new in 00 for the place I used to work for. I bought them after they were a year old and they were never apart until I started playing with them.

I ended up swapping carbs on both of my saws to a 371/372 Walbro carb to fix the off idle hesitation of the Zama carbs.

Some other notes and tid bits to add. Both 365 closed port cylinders have the same port timing as the 371/372 cylinders I have measured. The main difference other that bore size, is the 365 cylinders have smaller transfers at the bottom of the cylinder where it enters the case. They also perform very well with the exhaust raised 1mm, intake lowered 1mm and gasket removed. Clean up the lower transfers to match the gasket, keep the factory angles of the transfer ports.

-Steve


----------



## Bad E (Jul 15, 2006)

O5 365 Special ..Walbro Carb...runs fantastic!!!I came on here a while back with a hot start concern, the 365 owners clued me in on hot start technique and it now fires one pull.Love my Husky!!!


----------



## Mr. (Jul 15, 2006)

I have an open port non special and a closed port special.

Fred


----------



## asb151 (Jul 15, 2006)

Freakingstang said:


> Diggin up an old post of mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Steve, I am curious if the Walbro carb did in fact solve the off idle problem?
Sounds like it did.

Aaron


----------



## stumpy66 (Jul 16, 2006)

Bad E said:


> O5 365 Special ..Walbro Carb...runs fantastic!!!I came on here a while back with a hot start concern, the 365 owners clued me in on hot start technique and it now fires one pull.Love my Husky!!!



I have a 365 special and i love it, it is versatile and ideal for stumps and a bit of light felling. but what is the hot start technique? I don't have a problem starting, a couple on full choke, 2 on half and off we go....but less pulls would be nice....what is the hot start technique?


----------



## spike60 (Jul 16, 2006)

Well this thread does have me scratching my head. I'll check the IPL's tomorrow and see if there are different part numbers for 365 cylinders, which would kind of surprise me. From the info that has been posted, I tend to agree with SAWTROLL, that the changes were pretty much the same as those made from the 371 to the 372. Also, there was the switch from the ZAMA to the Walbro carb. I have a 2165 Jonsered apart and it is definately closed port.


----------



## buck futter (Jul 16, 2006)

*speculation*

I know for a cold start someone had posted about pushing in the decomp pulling over slowwith the choke on. Shut off the choke after two slow easy pulls and leave it on fast idle. Pops first time on my 359. hot start you can set your fast idle and it may help on some saws. most of the time if a saw is hot and carb set right it should be one yank of the crank.

buck


----------



## Bad E (Jul 17, 2006)

stumpy66 said:


> I have a 365 special and i love it, it is versatile and ideal for stumps and a bit of light felling. but what is the hot start technique? I don't have a problem starting, a couple on full choke, 2 on half and off we go....but less pulls would be nice....what is the hot start technique?



I was not setting the choke and releasing it thus activating the fast idle. Once done, my saw responded on the first pull when warm everytime.

I did this upon advice from a member of this board(do not remember who) but it worked for me.

Please remember this was in winter(when I cut my wood) and the saw might not be "HOT" but just warm. I shut it off while moving logs and loading my Rhino with cut wood. So the saw might set 15 mins. or so in freezing weather.


----------



## spike60 (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, there are actually 3 different cylinders. The original must be the open port one you guys are talking about. 

When the change was made, there were 2 more. One of them was "EPA", and is probably the only one in the US. What is adding to the confusion here is that the cylinder change took place BEFORE the word "special" was added to the saw perhaps a year later. 

So, a "special" has the closed port cyl. but a regular 365 could have either.


----------



## 88gmc1 (Apr 11, 2007)

*45 special*



Brent denny said:


> Never heard of a 45 special. There used to be a 42 special. My neighbor had one and it was a screaming little saw. I don't know if it was closed port but the suggested no load rpm of 14,000 makes me think it was.



I have a neighbor that has a Husqvarna "special" 45, dates stamped on the plastic covers lead one to think it was made in 1993. It may have been old stock as he said he bought it after the big ice storm of 1998 here in eastern Ontario.


----------



## Freakingstang (Apr 12, 2007)

asb151 said:


> Steve, I am curious if the Walbro carb did in fact solve the off idle problem?
> Sounds like it did.
> 
> Aaron



Sorry, a little late to respond, but yes the Walbro HD carb definately solved the problem. I then modded the saws for work use and the carb is still fine. I could have drilled the Zama carb out, but chose to swap carbs. 

Still running strong, lol


----------



## Bad E (Apr 13, 2007)

stumpy66 said:


> I have a 365 special and i love it, it is versatile and ideal for stumps and a bit of light felling. but what is the hot start technique? I don't have a problem starting, a couple on full choke, 2 on half and off we go....but less pulls would be nice....what is the hot start technique?


Sorry have not been on here for a while. When hot, simply pull choke out, then push in and onepull for fast idle and voila!!


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 13, 2007)

Bad E said:


> Sorry have not been on here for a while. When hot, simply pull choke out, then push in and onepull for fast idle and voila!!



If it has been turned off just a few minutes, it shouldn't be nesessary to use the choke at all, just power on, and a "halv-pull" to start it again.....


----------



## Big Saw man (Jan 12, 2013)

GLOBOTREE said:


> Can someone please explain the differences between these 2 saws?
> I would think the Special version has a little more of something to it, but I do not know what. Are there mechanical differences?
> Thanks



For a short time I had both but one was stolen. These are great saws, I liked the beat up special better than the X-Torq.I paid $125 for the special at a pawn shop, it screams...Best deal I ever made on a saw. The X-Torq was stolen and I replaced with a 372xp X-torq...As far as mechanical differences I cant tell you. They both cut like crazy. I have a friend big stihl man after having his 440 mag smoked by my 65, he claimed my saw was hopped up..So I beat him with the other one.


----------



## tallfarmboy (Jan 12, 2013)

8 year old post... dug up out of the cellar! Has to be some sort of a record??


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 12, 2013)

spike60 said:


> .....
> 
> So, a "special" has the closed port cyl. but a regular 365 could have either.



An old post, but by now I am convinced it is true - there surely were some open port 365s, but most have been closed port, but with narrow transfers to keep the power well below the xp saws (371/372).


----------



## Big Saw man (Jan 12, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> An old post, but by now I am convinced it is true - there surely were some open port 365s, but most have been closed port, but with narrow transfers to keep the power well below the xp saws (371/372).



Fired my new 372 xp X-torq up today, not much low end power. And cant see where it is any stronger than 65 special..Maybe after break-in it will do better. 372 bogs down , you have to have chain moving before contact with the log???


----------



## VW Splitter (Apr 16, 2013)

*365 special carb*

Digging up a old thread . What year model did they change to the walbro carb on the 365 special? 2003 model which would it be?


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 16, 2013)

VW Splitter said:


> Digging up a old thread . What year model did they change to the walbro carb on the 365 special? 2003 model which would it be?



That also is a bit unclear, and may have varied between different markets - but likely it has a Walbro, if it is an EPA version sold in the US.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 22, 2014)

Well, this thread has a gray beard but interesting info as I am considering a 365 Special. Sounds like a decent saw so if it is in good condition, may bite the bullet. It would be downsizing from a Jonsered 2172 which I am sending down the road. I was trying to cull all the Husky stuff out of my line up but...


----------



## Big_Wood (Jan 22, 2014)

Stihl Crazy said:


> My dealer told me the 365 was open port and the special was closed port design like the 359. He said he found out by putting the piston from one in the other and the saw didn't run well. Some cutters I know that use both saws said the special feels stronger.



the original 365 and the special used the same piston



Crofter said:


> My 365 Special 01 model had open ports, Zama C3M It is a little hesistant on throttle till warm. I can set it richer on low speed jet to avoid this but then it is a bit smoldery when hot. I changed over to a 372 jug and piston and everything else is the same. The 365 transfers are a bit crude looking compared to the streamlined closed ports on the 372. No question which is cheaper to make. The 365 is a nice working saw, lots of torque but it wont wind out the way the 372 does. From the differnt parts combos it sounds like they used whichever parts they had the most of that day.



all 01 365 specials had a closed port top end with walbro carb. yours would have been frankensawed or you got the year wrong.



VW Splitter said:


> *365 special carb*
> 
> Digging up a old thread . What year model did they change to the walbro carb on the 365 special? 2003 model which would it be?



early 1999


----------



## bdubya (Oct 28, 2020)

Hi guys. Thanks for this. Yes, I did some serious excavation to find this post on "365 special". It proves the forums are still relavent even though many are going to FB. So, 2020 specs list the 365 as a 70 cc saw. Has something changed?

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------

